# II Platinum membership offer



## exyeh (Jul 3, 2022)

Hi, I have marriott and worldmark timeshares. And I got a mail offer that is $354 (save $63) for 3 years II platinum membership, is this a good offer?
another questions is if I use worldmark request first and get confirmed for a marriott unit. would I get the discount value of $129 for exchange fee?
Thank you for answering.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 3, 2022)

WM exchanges into Marriott will be for the full exchange fee of $219.  Having a Marriott in your II account does not apply to a WM exchange fee into Marriott.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 3, 2022)

You only get the exchange discount when you do Marriott to Marriott.  The $354 price is the normal 3 year rate.  It is an add on to the standard membership.


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 4, 2022)

Lately, their standard 5 years for price of 4 has been the only discount I've seen offered for Platinum. That's 20% off. During the Anniversary sale, they had one day where they offered 10% off. 
Platinum membership costs:
1 year $139
2 years $278
3 years $354, normal $417 15.1 % discount
5 years $556, normal $695 20% discount


----------



## exyeh (Jul 4, 2022)

thank you so much for the reply!!


----------



## marmite (Jul 6, 2022)

@exyeh I have had coupons/rewards added to my account giving me an offer of 50% off one year or two.  The first time I took just a year, the second time I took 2 years.  To get the second offer I had to let my Platinum status lapse for several months, then the offer showed up again. I didn't get the offer in the mail. I saw it in My History under the "Rewards" section.


----------



## exyeh (Jul 6, 2022)

Thank you!! I will keep this in mind.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 6, 2022)

Generally you won't find discounts over and above the regular pricing if you have active gold or platinum membership. During their daily deals a few weeks ago, they did offer 10% off membership renewals. However, those people that didn't have active membership got 50% off. You also have to be four months expired in order for it to be considered an upgrade instead of a renewal. If you are still within four months of expiration, it will be a renewal and thus no discounts. If you do renew in that four month period they also back date your renewal date to the previous expiration. Potentially cutting four months off your membership at the end.


----------



## marmite (Jul 6, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Generally you won't find discounts over and above the regular pricing if you have active gold or platinum membership. During their daily deals a few weeks ago, they did offer 10% off membership renewals. However, those people that didn't have active membership got 50% off. You also have to be four months expired in order for it to be considered an upgrade instead of a renewal. If you are still within four months of expiration, it will be a renewal and thus no discounts. If you do renew in that four month period they also back date your renewal date to the previous expiration. Potentially cutting four months off your membership at the end.



Yes, absolutely true.  They are targeting the person who doesn't have Platinum, or aren't renewing it.  Each time I phoned and the agent saw I didn't have my Platinum renewed, they tried to renew me... I just stuck to my guns and said I didn't need it until a good offer came up.

I purposely waited the four months (even though I got that second 50% offer earlier), so that I wouldn't have them 'backdate' the membership renewal.  So sneaky of them!


----------

